
Jeremy Corbyn Backs Boris Johnson for Prime Minister in Eerily Real Deepfake - harambaebae69
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/10328958/jeremy-corbyn-boris-johnson-election-deepfake-clips/
======
rvz
The internet's own proverb still applies:

    
    
      Do not believe everything you see on the internet.
    

Especially so called 'news' on social media.

~~~
harambaebae69
If a non-negligible subset of Facebook users already believe questionable
articles from non-reputable sites, imagine how much worse it'll be when it's a
seemingly real video of a politician saying something.

~~~
dv_dt
I wonder if it would be effective to produce "vaccination" videos containing
polar opposite juxtapositions.

~~~
harambaebae69
That would be funny. An arms race of cancel-out fakes.

